
Educational Websites For Lifelong Learners - imaginetta
https://medium.com/@imaginetta/150-educational-websites-for-lifelong-learners-71c1d8e94843
======
rajitdasgupta
Great work - but 150+ websites sounds quite overwhelming! My suggestion would
be to classify them based on format. For me - podcasts (for when I'm
travelling/commuting) and interactive video tutorials work best when I'm
trying to assimilate new concepts in a focused manner.

------
garysieling
People interested in this might like a project I'm working on -
[https://www.findlectures.com](https://www.findlectures.com). This is a search
engine designed so that you can explore and discover interesting talks.

~~~
imaginetta
I've included Find Lectures in the updated list at
[https://everlearners.com/resources/](https://everlearners.com/resources/)

~~~
garysieling
Great, thanks!

------
imaginetta
Thanks for the feedback! The sites are divided into the following formats as
well as topical categories: Books Articles Podcasts Videos Courses

Hope that helps with the browsing :)

~~~
iKenshu
You should include Platzi on Course

[https://courses.platzi.com](https://courses.platzi.com)

~~~
imaginetta
Thanks! I will.

------
pasbesoin
What's the opinion of Project Gutenberg, these days? Works that are out of
copyright, but there are many of those that are pertinent to a broad, lifelong
education.

Although I see now that they, too, are blocking access via VPN. Sigh...

[https://www.gutenberg.org/](https://www.gutenberg.org/)

~~~
imaginetta
Oh, I had forgotten about that one. I've added it to the list.

------
sreenadh
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TodayIFoundOut](https://www.youtube.com/user/TodayIFoundOut)

This is an interesting site that I recently discovered.

